# Best hunting stabilizer...



## Pearson Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am looking for your opinions on a great hunting stabilizer. More important than bow balance, I am looking for a stabilizer that will help tame the "kick" or handshock. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

This Limbsaver setup is amazing!

I added a fuse endcap for a little more balance. Removed ALL handshock (and with a 3.9lb bow shooting over 330 fps I had plenty!)


----------



## Timmer72 (May 17, 2007)

If all you are doing is looking to help prevent noise/vibration it's hard to beat the Limbsaver S-coil for the price.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Timmer72 said:


> If all you are doing is looking to help prevent noise/vibration it's hard to beat the Limbsaver S-coil for the price.


I dont know Timmer I put a couple bowjax on one of yours and its about as quiet as it is with my old s coil


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

one word: posten


----------



## PSJOFRN19 (Apr 20, 2008)

Limbsaver, they have worked great on all my bows.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*x coil*

Try the new x coil stabilizer better than the s coil light weight if balance isnt an issue and removes all noise, vibration, and hand shock and can be yours for only $25 cant beat that if you want more versatility then modular system is amazing. Lets face it if it says sims its impossible to beat its all they do


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Doinker*

I have had great results from the doinker stabilizers. They are a little pricey, but look great and really do work.


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a doinker on my bow and I love it. It helps balance the bow and takes some of the shock out of the shot.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*shot doinker*

I have a doinker on my backup bow and does a great job its a shorty hunter but it will be gettin switched out for an x coil this year.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*stabs*

the doinker chubby series work great i use the 7"


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

*stabilizer*

See if You can try a Diamond wildthing and see if You like it I put one on and it made a world of difference. Ron


----------



## storm40 (Jun 29, 2007)

Doinker has a light(7-8 oz) 7" carbon multi-rod with their a-bomb.
if length isn't an issue they also have a 10" model.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Best stabs*

If you want effectivness without weight then try a Dead Center Archery Stab. When you pick it up you will think what is this going to do, But when it is on your bow and you start shooting better that is when you will notice the quality.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fuse*

Whatever you do and which ever stabilizer you decide to go with please, please check out Fuse Stabilizers. they have many different kinds and one to fit anyone. i believe they are the best on the market.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

the only thing you can do is go to your nearest archery shop and try out a few differant designs.....each bow is differant so the stabilizers with affect them differant as well....dont buy into hype,try them all for yourself then make a decision


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

ive heard that people are getting better accuracy with a b stinger and so far of the stabilizers ive tried i like the octane best.


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I use an octane on my gt500 and have never looked back


----------



## CaseyCrawley (Feb 2, 2009)

LIMBSAVER Modular Stabilizer is the best hunting stabilizer known to man.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*Stealth Archery*

I tried most of the stabilzers mentioned above and ended up with a Stealth. Vibration dampening, noise reduction, Balance, weight, it had everything I was looking for. Check them out, there was not a stabilizer I found "off the shelf" at a local store or archery shop that compared.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

S-Coil


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had the best luck with a B-Stinger...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*12" posten woodsman 2*. keeps the pins from moving off that target, gets ride of vib and noise, looks amazing, jim is a great guy to deal with, and again they work amazing. they have adjustable weights so you can make it feel perfect for you and if its not heavy enough he makes a heavier set set you can buy.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

fuse


----------

